# Fish Forums Fantasy Football League or FFFFL for short :)



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have created a fantasy football league for the members of FishForums. I will send an invitation to anyone from FishForums who wishes to join. I would prefer that anyone wanting to join is a football fan and has experience with fantasy football. However, if your an NFL fan and would like to see what all the fantasy football buzz is about then your more than welcome to try it out 

The league is on yahoo. The scoring system is points. The draft is set to auto-pick (you rank the players then we do the draft). I think we can have up to 12 people in this league. If there are any questions about these settings you can ask me or look them up on the yahoo fantasy football website. I used one of default league settings.

Im not offering any prize for winning. Just a friendly competition, but some good natured smack talking is always welcome  I would like to have the draft done before september 5th. So the sooner we get this thing together the better.

If you are interested in joining or you have ANY questions send me a PM. I need your e-mail address in order for yahoo! to send a league invitation. Sorry, there is no way around that that I know of. I will do nothing else with your e-mail address. You must already have or create a new yahoo! account in order to join the league (which is completely free).


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

sounds good to me....i have 5 teams already 1 more wont hurt......send email to [email protected] u could post your league name and password on here and people can join that way, if there is anyone that doesnt want to give out their email for some reason.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok, I didn't realize people could join that way. I will send anyone the league name and password upon request.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

k im in, come on people u kno u wanna do it, its gonna be so much fun


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

We need atleast 4 people in order to do a draft. Hopefully we get enough for that, lol. I know there has to be more than 2 NFL fans here!!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sign me up..


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

As last years reighning champ (from the league that ghetto created) you can count me in. PM me the info.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Alright 4 have signed up so far. That means we can do a draft, but its more fun with more people. So join up people! send me a pm or drop a line here!


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

count me in


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

PM me the league ID and Password.
or send it to [email protected]


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Keep em' comming guys, If it comes down to needing some more players I might nknow someone that would be interested as a last resort


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Can someone explain more how this kinda thing works?


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

fantasy football is very easy to play.

1) get a group of guys together. each guy manages one team.

2) every week during football season *for 17 weeks* you will play against another manager

scoring points and players

3) each manager will take turns drafting a player from the NFL. the order for who picks first is random. you will continue to pick players until all the available slots are filled. *some leagues use more players than others* ex. one league might use two WR's and another might use 3 WR's. it's all up to the football commissioner and how many he sets up.

4) scoring is done by how well your drafted player performs on game day. 
ex. if Tom Brady throws 3 touchdowns, he will net you 18 pts. (6pts per TD)
other factors are thrown into the mix also. you accumulate pts for yardage, completions, and etc. 

thats pretty much the basic idea behind fantasy football.
pit your team against another team and hope to come out of top.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like we need one more to get the draft going...........


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I'd play but uhhh you wanted people with football knowledge so I'm out *laugh* Now, if thats changed... sure I'll play.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a buddy that would be inerested in playing if we need another player. PM me to let me know if this is ok.


----------

